# 350z



## danieljephcott (Apr 29, 2004)

my mates got an amazing 350z and he lets me have the keys but i try to start it and it doesn't just the ignition comes on. what am i doing wrong. is there a start button or something it pisses me off because he just laughs his head off and i cant start it. please help id love to wipe the smile of his face.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

If you can't start it you can't drive it. 

Something doesn't sound right about this story.


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

push the clutch in all the way and make shure its in neutral


----------



## fairladyzca (Jul 9, 2004)

I agree with JAMESZ

 :dumbass:


----------



## Antiny (May 13, 2004)

I'd have to agree. Don't even bother, if you can't figure out a manual. Buy yourself a volkswagen bug. Then move to a civic.


----------

